# I'm a boy but I want to look like a girl - I need fashion/makeup tips!!!



## girlyboy9 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey all, im a boy and I'm new here, my name is J. I also go by Christina though and I wanted to post a few pictures on here and see what yall think I need to improve my look! I'm horrible at makeup and I really need a lot of work, Ihave a few cute outfits I think but let me know what you all think! Thanks






xoxo

Christina


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 15, 2009)

that's such a cute dress!

Hmm. I would suggest just becoming more comfortable with makeup application - watch videos, read tutorials, and practise! honestly I learnt so much from just floating around here and looking at what other people had done, and asking how they'd acchieved it.


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey!! The line forms behind me! I was here first! Lol.

Rosie correct.. You need to read what's here first and then we can help with any specifics..

And Welcome to makeuptalk!!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 15, 2009)

lol I dont know where to start! Like what colors would be good for me? What kind of clothes would flatter my body best?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 15, 2009)

it seems like you're doing fine in the clothing department!

eyeshadow wise I'd suggest golds and metallics, browns and purples?


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jul 15, 2009)

You look fabulous, but I would suggest a little tweezing on you brows to give you a more feminine look. I love your legs!!!


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2009)

And short dresses are fun but its a dead give away at the mall.. Maybe something a bit longer and more casual.. Skirts and knit tops... Accessories!!

I'm usually the only person wearing a skirt when I go out enfemme but I don't stick out from the crowd... Much..


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

lol I know short skirts/dresses are a bit of a giveaway but I love them so much! I just like to show off my legs



. If i went out id totally just wear jeans and a top to cover up my upper arms and shoulders...


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome Uhm First things first I'd say with Makeup is to Learn how to Countour !!



When I do Men's Makeup &amp; they want a feminine look I always apply a light Foundation/concealer base Ya know cover any blemishes &amp; Than start with A Shade that is 1 to 2 shades darker than their actual skin tone &amp; *shade *lightly the jaw area, (to have an appearance of a smaller jawline), Shade the sides of the forhead and a bit atop (to make a smaller hair line) Than With a Shade that is lighter than yours *highlight *lightly the center of forhead, center of chin down the bridge of the nose, and under the eyes!!

And a bit thinner eyebrows or use a clear mascara to tame the eyebrows and shape em a bit!

Oh And Lashes or jusat curling your lashes can bring out your eye a bit as well!





Hope this helped you out a bit Love the Dress BTW !!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow great idea! i wanted to find a way to do something with my bushy brows lol, ill have to try to clear mascara, i didnt even know such a thing existed! great advice too btw, i will have to try and post pics



. I have fake lashes on in those pics too, you cant tell? I guess the pic quality isnt that great.

lol when/where do you get to do mens makeup? I would totally come by!!


----------



## missmignonne (Jul 16, 2009)

Where are you in town? I'd love to help you with your makeup if you're nearby!!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

im in houston in the medical center! Are you near here?



My zip is 77054


----------



## Karren (Jul 16, 2009)

Ulta also makes a clear eyebrow gel.. And you can still pluck your eye brows thin but leave the individual hairs a bit longer and muss them up for guy mode.. I just keep mine thin all the time and no one cares or notices..


----------



## Ames_Entrelace (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Christina,

I just wanted to say that I'm new to MuT too, but I think you look wonderful in the pictures you posted. Hair is a little out of place, but we're never perfect at any time. Not without a hair stylist &amp; makeup artist. Although I think the ladies here have perfected their techniques, they may as well be both!

Clothing wise, I'm sure at this point you'd probably be able to give ME tips because I'm so simple. But beautiful look hon : )


----------



## FemmeBoy (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welcome Uhm First things first I'd say with Makeup is to Learn how to Countour !!



When I do Men's Makeup &amp; they want a feminine look I always apply a light Foundation/concealer base Ya know cover any blemishes &amp; Than start with A Shade that is 1 to 2 shades darker than their actual skin tone &amp; *shade *lightly the jaw area, (to have an appearance of a smaller jawline), Shade the sides of the forhead and a bit atop (to make a smaller hair line) Than With a Shade that is lighter than yours *highlight *lightly the center of forhead, center of chin down the bridge of the nose, and under the eyes!!
And a bit thinner eyebrows or use a clear mascara to tame the eyebrows and shape em a bit!

Oh And Lashes or jusat curling your lashes can bring out your eye a bit as well!





Hope this helped you out a bit Love the Dress BTW !!





Monet, do you have a tutorial for this somewhere?


----------



## Darla (Jul 16, 2009)

Monet you wrote something up for me once on the contouring. I remember it was a great write up you did. I will look.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish I could help, but I at least wanted to say Welcome!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

lol any advice helps! Thanks for the welcoming though


----------



## colormeup (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to mut. Also, I think your makeup looks fine. Are you looking for a more dramatic look?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 16, 2009)

I have no good advice but would love to welcome you to MuT



.


----------



## ProperlyMadeUp (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh wow you're cute. Check out Whatstyleistonickel on Youtube. He's a gorgeous looking boy too. He can probably help you out too.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monet you wrote something up for me once on the contouring. I remember it was a great write up you did. I will look. I did Right you ont his topic huh? Thats right I think I gave you a pic on shading &amp; HIGHLIGHTING too Hmm Gotta get that again

Im In LOs Angeles, Not near TX Otherwise I would have loved to do your makeup





As for a Tut I Am Always asked about tutorials on different makeup but the thing is MAkeup I love &amp; I have knoweledge of BUT Computers Well I have no knoweledge I never even knew how to upload pics before I came to MUT lol Would love to do some tuts Though!!

BTW GirlyBoy9 If you have any specific questions on makeup applications I'd be more than happy to help you out Send me a message !!


----------



## Confused (Jul 16, 2009)

me too


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol darn it! Well if anybody is in TX and want to do my makeup, I would totally be your model for experimenting and stuff! Think of it as a challenge hehe



.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey welcome to mut!!! I think you look cute in your outfits,and i agree you have some killer legs





I would def watch some tut,they are really awesome and any other questions feel free to ask,as you see,the mut fam here is very helpful and swweet



Welcome again sweetie!!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2009)

I have no tips because I suck at makeup but Welcome to mut!!!!!!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Jul 17, 2009)

You're outfits look nice - the only suggestion I have has already been stated - just clean up the brow area, maybe even a slight arch?


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look fabulous, but I would suggest a little tweezing on you brows to give you a more feminine look. I love your legs!!!



I think you are very good looking and tastefully dressed. As suggested, pluck away some eyebrows to give them a feminine shape (by watching the tutorials or having it done by an expert the first time). That's the only thig, otherwise you look look great.


----------



## LaurenPhillips (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi J.,

Welcome I'm still a newbie here to but I have been dressing since 2001. The one thing that really helped me was a makeup book by Kevyn Aucoin called "Making Faces". It really heped me understand contouring and shading and the use of colors appropriate to your skin tone. He even had a section on makeup application for guys who wanted to look feminine. Kevyns died a few years back but both his books are like makeup bibles. Google "Making Faces" or "Faces Forward" they are still available online. Also this site is a treasure trove of great info.

Good Luck


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol darn it! Well if anybody is in TX and want to do my makeup, I would totally be your model for experimenting and stuff! Think of it as a challenge hehe



. Pretty sure id make a much harder challenge but I wanna try it some day, and if any guys were rude id challenge them to a fight, they would most likely back down in case they lost to a guy in drag!!! Hahaha


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no tips because I suck at makeup but Welcome to mut!!!!!!



hahahaha Yeah right!! and I'm the Good Witch of the East...... Don't listen to the crazy woman behind the curtain!!


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 24, 2009)

You already have the look going and I also have to agree with others that it is the brows you have to work on even if it is just a little at a time. Everything takes time.


----------



## Poulougirl6 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish you well with your start of wearing makeup. I hope you find the look you deserve and want.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha thanks! I've been on a serious diet for months so I'm glad I got that rockin body now


----------



## Fiona82 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi all, i been dressing like this for years now, since i was about 4 -5 years, however, i would like to learn more about makeups and diffrent type of cloths i can wear, i want to be able to go for a night out, but am not that confident i would pass, people say i would pass, but i realy think i need to get my confident up, am more a short skirt person, i will post some pictures when i take some, thanx


----------



## girlyboy9 (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you taken any pics yet fiona? We all want to see!! I'll try and post some more pics on here too soon.


----------



## Fiona82 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi girls, heres the pictures i promised


----------



## girlyboy9 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cute! Just smile more girl!


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey all, im a boy and I'm new here, my name is J. I also go by Christina though and I wanted to post a few pictures on here and see what yall think I need to improve my look! I'm horrible at makeup and I really need a lot of work, Ihave a few cute outfits I think but let me know what you all think! Thanks




xoxo

Christina

file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/JUSTIN%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpgfile:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/JUSTIN%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ um do you have any friends who are in a situation like you? Meaning wanting to be a girl and if so, r they more advanced in makeup applications and other things? I would suggest to try that also..it's so much better to see it in person and how the application is done..Try Enkore on Youtube he does a fantastic job of transformation from male to female.. um no offense..the legs are fantastic looking but um a little well u know what I mean to say.. Then please post your makeover on here for us to see...thanks..


----------



## girlyboy9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol I dont understand dior. My legs are fantastic but a little what? I'm confused! I should be meeting with someone i met here on MUT soon, so when I do I will make sure and post pics!


----------



## Karren (Sep 1, 2009)

So when's the big day? Don't forget some before and after transformation photos and maybe a video or two!!


----------



## Annelle (Sep 1, 2009)

as far as makeup goes, whether you're a girl OR boy...if you're starting from no experience, it takes practice! (and lots of blending)

I honestly only started wearing more than just blush maybe a year or two ago.

I started modeling earlier this year, and it's forced me to try to step up my game. I've been told that I now do my makeup well enough to not worry about -needing- an MUA ("make up artist") on shoots. (It's always cool to learn from a professional, but at least I can now do a semi-dramatic look by myself.)

I'm still learning and working on getting better, but practice, practice, practice. Watch videos, try to copy a style you like, then try it again, but this time use your own style. The more you practice, the more you'll start to notice when it looks "okay" versus "wow that looks really good"

My favorite practice time is just before a shower. That way you don't have to worry about somebody going "wtf did you do?" -- if it looks bad nobody will know! (lol I've tried out some crazy makeup ideas just before hopping into the shower, like drawing huge fake cartoon eyes onto my eyelids, or a leopard print look, just to try it out) If it looks good, you can always take a quick snapshot, or log it into your brain as a "do it again next time and perfect it!"

The brown dress looks good on you in the picture, but yeah...we'd probably have to see it in person to be able to give you a better response as to how really looks. As far as Karren's comment on the short skirts/dresses, you think that maybe tights would still show off a figure but maybe make it less of a "dead give away"? (I've got no clue on that part, sorry, but maybe it's a suggestion?)


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I dont understand dior. My legs are fantastic but a little what? I'm confused! I should be meeting with someone i met here on MUT soon, so when I do I will make sure and post pics! Your legs are fantastic. I was kind of confused with that part of their post as well.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice all! Lol I think I understand that one girls post. I think she meant my legs are fantastic but they have some hair on them(ick I know). I want to shave them really bad but am afraid someone would notice...

I'm sorry I havent been able to post any pics, I still havent met with my MUT contact, I've been so busy with buying a house that I've been sidetracked. I'll try soon though! I've lost a few more pounds since my last pic so I'm excited to show off my figure! Love you all.


----------



## Etha (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi =] Lovin the fashion you're sportin ^^

Atop what everyone else has said I have some tips I guess about ya if ya don't mind:

1) I don't think you should lose anymore weight. When I see guys dresses as girls, most of them are very tall and very lanky..in the pictures that you posted your weight and figure are just ace! You want to watch with how much weight you lose because the more fat you drop the more easy it is to see your manly bones graced at your birth and is a dead giveaway, having a natural girly layer of fat would be just perfect for you IMHO.

2) I think that if you want to go with a heeled shoe that you should stick with something that has more ankle and top-of-foot contact rather than something that just sticks to the bottom. It will draw the eye away from your natural prominent muscles (not that big of problem but something I picked out) and to the super cute shoes on the super cute doll 8D Examples: (you can click on em to go to the site too)









http://www.polyvore.com/yves_saint_laurent/thing?id=9602907







Good luck and hope to see some piccies soon =]


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Etha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi =] Lovin the fashion you're sportin ^^
Atop what everyone else has said I have some tips I guess about ya if ya don't mind:

1) I don't think you should lose anymore weight. When I see guys dresses as girls, most of them are very tall and very lanky..in the pictures that you posted your weight and figure are just ace! You want to watch with how much weight you lose because the more fat you drop the more easy it is to see your manly bones graced at your birth and is a dead giveaway, having a natural girly layer of fat would be just perfect for you IMHO.

2) I think that if you want to go with a heeled shoe that you should stick with something that has more ankle and top-of-foot contact rather than something that just sticks to the bottom. It will draw the eye away from your natural prominent muscles (not that big of problem but something I picked out) and to the super cute shoes on the super cute doll 8D Examples: (you can click on em to go to the site too)

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&amp;size=l&amp;tid=9896863

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&amp;size=l&amp;tid=9966198

http://www.polyvore.com/yves_saint_laurent/thing?id=9602907

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&amp;size=l&amp;tid=9602907

Good luck and hope to see some piccies soon =]

Hey thanks so much for the advice! I totally agree with you on the shoes, but those shoe pics you sent are super high heels! Lol they arent exactly everyday type of shoes. What kinds can I wear for just anytime or even out to dinner with a nice dress that wouldnt give away my big old feet?




I hope I dont have a bunch of 'prominent muscles' too! At least I dont think I do lol?

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll give some clothing advice for what it's worth.Wear garments that have shape or are fitted an example would be a princess line jackethttp://www.plusfairy.com/images/8890.jpgAnd things that give the illusion of curves!read here for an article on thishttp://www.thechicfashionista.com/body-shapes-2.html

find your shape and then enhance it with clothes

Are you wanting to be Ultra Glam or a more natural look?I think you look pretty damn good in that dress too.

Go Ahead and shave your legs a lot of men despise their own body hair and rid themselves of it.My boyfriend included he is hair free!

Hey girl! I'm definitely looking for a more natural passable as a girl look. Although I'd love that ultra glam look too as long as it didnt look drag queenish. Thanks for the compliment too! I think I just got lucky with that dress and how it hangs on me. 
I'd shave my legs but I have a gf and shed notice pretty quickly and would be weirded out! I'm thinking about getting a bf instead though...who knows


----------



## Etha (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:
Hey thanks so much for the advice! I totally agree with you on the shoes, but those shoe pics you sent are super high heels! Lol they arent exactly everyday type of shoes. What kinds can I wear for just anytime or even out to dinner with a nice dress that wouldnt give away my big old feet? 
Oh no no hun lol nevermind about them heels I was just using the top of the foot styling as an example of soe things to look for in the store.

Quote:
I hope I dont have a bunch of 'prominent muscles' too! At least I dont think I do lol? don't worry you don't lol theres just a noticeable difference between mens feet and womens feet XD Guys have more muscle there, is all =]


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif G.B.9, Wedge Heels are easy to walk in and are a nice all around shoe they make the feet look small too!http://www.splendicity.com/files/200...wedge-heel.jpgyou don't have to go that high just an example.

I wear 2 pairs of panty hose covers up a muttude of sins LOL!

I can't wait to see you again!It's been a long time since I've been around cross dressers,drag queens &amp; I miss beat'n the face with them &amp; hang'n out!

Ooooo youre a crossdresser too? Have you posted any pics up here? I want to see what you look like! Come on do it do it



. Yep its fun here, I just love being around ppl that love makeup and fashion and all other things so much





Originally Posted by *Etha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no no hun lol nevermind about them heels I was just using the top of the foot styling as an example of soe things to look for in the store.
don't worry you don't lol theres just a noticeable difference between mens feet and womens feet XD Guys have more muscle there, is all =]

Lol ok thanks, you had me horrible there for a second that my big prominent man muscles and bones were giving me away



. Youre right about the shoes too, I just dunno how many I can find like that that arent super glammed up and high


----------



## Etha (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:
I just dunno how many I can find like that that arent super glammed up and high Well don't forget that if you do see an awesome pair of shoes and you think they are too high you can ALWAYS cut down the heels to the preferred length or if you're too apprehensive about working on some yourself you can probably take them to cobbler, heel editing shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## Karren (Sep 11, 2009)

Awww That is sad.... Unique friends are special!!


----------



## Karren (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Grandpa was a cross dresser and I have some pics of him I'll post them if I can find somehe had a BIG Ol Blond "Tammy Wynette Wig!LOL

Now that sounds like the makin of a good country western song.... Lol. Or at least a different one!


----------



## ChristyB (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you watched Youtube makeup tutorials by boys in the makeup industry? I'd recommend ABoyWearingMakeup and EnKore.

I posted videos by them in this article:

disarraymagazine.com/2009/09/top-picks-youtube-beauty-tutorials.html

ABoyWearingMakeup is fun to watch. He's hilarious and gives great tips on contouring your face, etc. EnKore is also good since he's been in the industry longer.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ChristyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you watched Youtube makeup tutorials by boys in the makeup industry? I'd recommend ABoyWearingMakeup and EnKore. 
I posted videos by them in this article:

disarraymagazine.com/2009/09/top-picks-youtube-beauty-tutorials.html

ABoyWearingMakeup is fun to watch. He's hilarious and gives great tips on contouring your face, etc. EnKore is also good since he's been in the industry longer.

Hey! Honestly I think EnKore really doesnt look very good, I've watched his videos before...ABoyWearingMakeup isnt bad though! I do watch tutorials but I still feel like I can never get it right. 
I get mostly I'm pretty girly in all aspects, but have enough boy features(from walking and talking and dressing and makeup and hair), that its still kind of obvious I'm not really a girl, which is sad! Thats what I wanted to come here and try and hone my look and skills some...


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Christina! Awww.....You are so cute in the pics you posted! Your lovely hair and the coquettish way you are standing is charming!

I'm a girl but really wish I were a boy I think! I'm not a girlygirl at all...I mean I love makeup and hair but not the rest of it: the cattiness, the flirting, the deference to men....maybe I am a girl wishing to be the kind of boy who loves makeup....jeez I'm so confused...!

I don't have any words of wisdom except eyebrows can really make a face come alive! A nice arch would really soften your already lovely look. Also, have you ever considered laser hair removal? Pricey but it's the ultimate solution!

Anyway, you are a doll and good luck with the house too!

kisskiss XX


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *georgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Christina! Awww.....You are so cute in the pics you posted! Your lovely hair and the coquettish way you are standing is charming! 
I'm a girl but really wish I were a boy I think! I'm not a girlygirl at all...I mean I love makeup and hair but not the rest of it: the cattiness, the flirting, the deference to men....maybe I am a girl wishing to be the kind of boy who loves makeup....jeez I'm so confused...!

I don't have any words of wisdom except eyebrows can really make a face come alive! A nice arch would really soften your already lovely look. Also, have you ever considered laser hair removal? Pricey but it's the ultimate solution!

Anyway, you are a doll and good luck with the house too!

kisskiss XX

Thanks! Lol I'm not even sure what coquettish means but I know its a compliment so thank you



. If you wanna be a boy I would gladly trade you! You could be a boy who loevs makeup and I could be a girl! Problem solved




I know eyebrows would help I just am afraid plucking them would be too obvious...I've almost done it plenty of times but chicken out.


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Christina,

Yeh, sometimes Mother Nature gets it wrong, I guess...but we can always embellish on her mistakes and make them our own special look. Sure! I would love to trade places with you!!! You want to be a blonde girl? I would love to be an Asian boy like you!!

Anyway...no! don't pluck yourself!! Have it done professionally the first time and then you can keep the strays plucked thereafter!! I think it really makes a face feminine.

Yeh! coquettish IS a compliment!!! It means demure and girlish and flirty!! All the things I am NOT!!

How is the house coming along???


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *georgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Christina,Yeh, sometimes Mother Nature gets it wrong, I guess...but we can always embellish on her mistakes and make them our own special look. Sure! I would love to trade places with you!!! You want to be a blonde girl? I would love to be an Asian boy like you!!

Anyway...no! don't pluck yourself!! Have it done professionally the first time and then you can keep the strays plucked thereafter!! I think it really makes a face feminine.

Yeh! coquettish IS a compliment!!! It means demure and girlish and flirty!! All the things I am NOT!!

How is the house coming along???

The house is great, I move in next week! 
Lol of COURSE I want to be a blonde girl, honestly who doesnt? Lets do it



. Haha and I"m all for being demure and girlish and flirty! I'm sure youre all those things too



.

I know the eyebrows would make me look girlier but I cant make it so conspicuous that everybody would notice. I'm trying to get that girly look without anything too too permanent. OH I dont know! Thanks for the advice and compliments though girl





xoxo

Christina


----------



## ChristyB (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey! Honestly I think EnKore really doesnt look very good, I've watched his videos before...ABoyWearingMakeup isnt bad though! I do watch tutorials but I still feel like I can never get it right. 
I get mostly I'm pretty girly in all aspects, but have enough boy features(from walking and talking and dressing and makeup and hair), that its still kind of obvious I'm not really a girl, which is sad! Thats what I wanted to come here and try and hone my look and skills some...

OMG I just had the biggest outburst. I think EnKore does a good job at explaining things though. lol What do you think about this tutorial? 
youtube.com/watch?v=88qW7T_Pux0

He basically transforms himself here!


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeh I like Enkore too, but I get that sometimes he does look kinda rough....I'm one to talk though....LOL. He's just so sweet you want to be his best friend!


----------



## Darla (Sep 12, 2009)

Girlyboy i would definitely say that if you can do it shaving your legs is quite a sensual experience. You mentioned that you didn't want to freak out your GF but have you considered that it might not be like that. If she truly is into you I think there is a fair amount of acceptance on her part. I would venture to say that a lot of the the females responding to this thread would back me up on that. So don't completely put that idea out of your mind and it might turn out that it is something that you can share.

I can tell you, that to have a partner that completely accepts you and enjoys taking part in the transformation process it is simply the best! It by far have been some of the most enjoyable crossdressing experiences I have had.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I like some of those shoes that Etha posted! I don't recall Girlyboy mentioning a shoe size but that is the bane of most CDs. All the cool shoes seem to only go up to a size 9. I consider myself lucky as i can squeeze into a 10 if they are wide enough.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Girlyboy i would definitely say that if you can do it shaving your legs is quite a sensual experience. You mentioned that you didn't want to freak out your GF but have you considered that it might not be like that. If she truly is into you I think there is a fair amount of acceptance on her part. I would venture to say that a lot of the the females responding to this thread would back me up on that. So don't completely put that idea out of your mind and it might turn out that it is something that you can share.
I can tell you, that to have a partner that completely accepts you and enjoys taking part in the transformation process it is simply the best! It by far have been some of the most enjoyable crossdressing experiences I have had.

I agree. Give her a chance to accept it before making decisions about how she would feel.


----------



## Darla (Sep 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree. Give her a chance to accept it before making decisions about how she would feel. thanks Dalylah that is a great point to make.


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 13, 2009)

Acceptance is such a huge part of just about everything it takes to make you feel full and happy.

In all fairness, you need to be honest with yourself utmost. Before doing anything drastic, you need to carefully think about what your short term and long term goals may be and then confront your partner and let either him or her know what it is you think, feel and would like to achieve in the near and distant future.

Above all else, your partner should always know from the beginning if you aspire to be a girl or anything out of the ordinary. You need their full support and they completely deserve your honesty. You may be very surprised just how open and accepting most people can be when they know they can completely trust the one they are with.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Acceptance is such a huge part of just about everything it takes to make you feel full and happy. In all fairness, you need to be honest with yourself utmost. Before doing anything drastic, you need to carefully think about what your short term and long term goals may be and then confront your partner and let either him or her know what it is you think, feel and would like to achieve in the near and distant future.

Above all else, your partner should always know from the beginning if you aspire to be a girl or anything out of the ordinary. You need their full support and they completely deserve your honesty. You may be very surprised just how open and accepting most people can be when they know they can completely trust the one they are with.

Sigh no no, my gf, or actually fiance, already does sort of know about me. Shes seen websites Ive gone to and such and she does not approve, so we dont talk about it. Its hard. I dont want to loser her but I cant seem to shake this side of me either, its all very conflicting....On one hand I'd love to just be a normal girl and be with a man, and the other side I want to just be 'normal' and be with her and have a family. Ask me anyday and I'll change my mind 100000 times!


----------



## Karren (Sep 14, 2009)

IMHO.... better make up your mind before you get married as to which path you really want.... changing horses in the middle of the stream will only bring sadness and sorrow to everyone involved especially if you have a family..... My wife doesn't approve either but we have an understanding..... and it works for us...


----------



## Darla (Sep 14, 2009)

Girlyboy what Karren says is really important. If you ever happen to check out any of the CD websites this issue is at the heart of a lot of disagreements between couples and potentially the big white elephant in the room.

You really have to learn what your level of comfort is and that of your future spouse. Do you think you would suppress your desire to dress if that's what she wanted? Or perhaps like Karren suggests to maybe only do it when she is not present. I guess that is the big question what would she accept in terms of your dressing. I agree with Karren you two really need to sort this out.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with all the advice here.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sigh yes I agree withyou all too, its just hard to do. Honestly if I could dress and be girly away from her it would satisfy me I think. For now I just wanna stay in the closet and have fun here with all you girls


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2009)

If it were easy to do.... all men would be crossdressing publicly!!! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2009)

Another Houstonian!

Welcome to MUT!!!


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another Houstonian!
Welcome to MUT!!!

I didn't know you lived in Houston, Reese!! I grew up there.... off the 610 loop... Beechnut Blvd near the old Meyerland Shopping Center.... Bellaire ish....


----------



## itsybitsyjustis (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear Christina,

I just wanted to ask you something i'm like you and my parents don't accept that... for example they won't let me dress like a girl. What should i do?


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 11, 2012)

sorry hun, if you live with them its just hard.  youll just have to express yourself through my androgyness dress, like maybe girls pants or a girls shirt, if you arent afraid of getting made fun of at school.  all i did was dress up in my moms clothes when I was home alone and that was enough until I got out on my own..youll have to make due!


----------



## Imperfection (Apr 16, 2012)

[SIZE=11pt]Hi Christina, and welcome to MUT!
I have a few suggestions which can make you look more feminine.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]001.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] Make sure not to wear too dramatic makeup. You could end up looking like a trans â€“ nothing wrong with them, they just donâ€™t look like women the the way I think you want to.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]002.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] Do contouring to create a more feminine look.

Hope it helped. Feel free to write me if you have further questions ^_  ^[/SIZE]


----------



## rhythmfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

deleted


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no makeup tips since I pretty much suck at makeup, but those of you with big feet should check out Nordstrom Rack and Last Chance. They've got shoes for women up to size 13! (Makes me feel better about my 9.5-10 feet knowing there are other girls with bigger feet)


----------



## Beckie (Jun 15, 2012)

Right on...! Jeans and a cover up top are perfect. You look fabulous btw, very pretty and feminine.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jun 20, 2012)

The best tip that I can give you is Jesus loves you very much.  I know that isn't what you asked us for, but I feel like you needed to hear that


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The best tip that I can give you is Jesus loves you very much.  I know that isn't what you asked us for, but I feel like you needed to hear that


 Please do not take offense at this, but if you're going to spread religious propaganda, would you do it via PM? If a burden has been placed on your heart, privacy isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Carol D. (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The best tip that I can give you is Jesus loves you very much.  I know that isn't what you asked us for, but I feel like you needed to hear that


I view this as a very inappropriate comment, and as someone who is transgendered, I'll tell you that it's very rude, not to mention judgmental. Who do you think you are to judge anyone else?

And Jesus never once said anything about transgendered people.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 26, 2012)

> I view this as a very inappropriate comment, and as someone who is transgendered, I'll tell you that it's very rude, not to mention judgmental. Who do you think you are to judge anyone else? And Jesus never once said anything about transgendered people.


 Please don't read anymore into this that what is written. There were no judgements made.


----------



## Carol D. (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please don't read anymore into this that what is written. There were no judgements made.


 I have to respectfully disagree, very strongly. If you'd lived my life, you'd recognize it too. Clueless people who are not transgendered often make judgmental comments about us without realizing it simply because they're so used to thinking of themselves as having the right to look down on others and judge them just because they think that their religious beliefs make them somehow right and superior.

I'm not saying that she intended it to be judgemental, but it is indeed, and it's rude.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 26, 2012)

> I have to respectfully disagree, very strongly. If you'd lived my life, you'd recognize it too. Clueless people who are not transgendered often make judgmental comments about us without realizing it simply because they're so used to thinking of themselves as having the right to look down on others and judge them just because they think that their religious beliefs make them somehow right and superior. I'm not saying that she intended it to be judgemental, but it is indeed, and it's rude.


 I personally like to take the high road and think people have good intentions. I was at the bank a few weeks ago and an older man was very loud in talking but he was complimenting all the women. An older woman looked at me quizzically. I said he was complimenting and not insulting. You should respond appropriately. People now assume that all actions by others towards them is an assault. That is a sad state of society we have arrived at.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes golds and browns for eyeshadow, even a dark orange, the kind with a brown tone, not dayglow orange.


----------



## Carol D. (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally like to take the high road and think people have good intentions. I was at the bank a few weeks ago and an older man was very loud in talking but he was complimenting all the women. An older woman looked at me quizzically. I said he was complimenting and not insulting. You should respond appropriately. People now assume that all actions by others towards them is an assault. That is a sad state of society we have arrived at.


I too try to give the benefit of the doubt, but in this case, I know better, too much experience with this in my life to think that it wasn't intended as subtle condemnation. As an older transgender person, I've unfortunately been on the receiving end of stuff like that many times (and worse), and I recognize it for what it is, and I speak up when it happens, regardless of whether it's to me or someone else. Letting it slide only makes things worse. Silence implies acceptance and affirmation of rude behavior.


----------



## sam-antha (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread is surely getting around the block, still given the running time it is not that surprising.

Anyway, the most important make up tip, and surprisingly it has not been mentioned ,  is having patience.  And more patience.  We were not brought up with a bruch in hand.

~Samm


----------



## mobilebeautyuk (Aug 4, 2012)

I think you look great! I think if you look on youtube you will be able to find some really great stuff. I dont know what the rules are for posting links so remove this if its wrong but there is a girl on youtube who does great makeup tutorials. She even turns herself into male celebrities using makeup!

Following some of her tips should help.  http://www.youtube.com/user/dope2111


----------



## murko11 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think you look really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ankit (Mar 5, 2014)

i m ankit but i want to look like girl .so give me advice that what can i do .or i also want that some girl put make on me and look me like girl


----------

